# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Нитай Чайтанья Госвами

## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Дорогие вайшнавы!*

Как вы уже, наверное, знаете, в городе Курск ведется строительство храма Господа Кришны, который будет служит региональным центром обучения и воспитания вайшнвавов. Строительство храма благословили Е.С. Ниранджана Свами, Е.С. Радханатх Свами и Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

В середине сентября планируется приезд 10 брахмачари из Юрлово, которые будут жить в построенном храме и проповедовать.

Наружные работы уже закончены, сейчас ведется отделка помещения. Несмотря на то, что мы прилагаем все усилия для того, чтобы к моменту прибытия брахмачари храм был уже приведен в надлежащий вид, мы понимаем, что своими силами нам никак не справиться – все еще не готовы кухня, душевая и комнаты для проживания. Для завершения отделки эти жизненно важных помещений нам необходимо собрать еще 450 000 рублей. Помимо этого нужно сделать пол в алтарной, сделать и установить алтарь для Их Светлостей. Для этого потребуется около 50 000 рублей.
Если у вас желание или возможность пожертвовать лакшми, или поучаствовать лично – мы очень вас ждем! Не обязательно быть профессионалом – достаточно иметь самые незначительные навыки в области строительства или просто желание помочь.

Все преданным, которые захотят приехать и помочь в строительстве будут предоставлены жильё и прасад.

Ваш слуга Нитай Чайтанья Госвами.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.



----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.



----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.



----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Пожертвования  на строительство храма в Курске можно переводить следующими способами:

1. Яндекс-кошелек: 410011065217114

2. Sberbank card 4276330010048783

3. На лицевой счет в банке:
Курский филиал ОАО «Банк Москвы» г. Курск
К/с 30101810000000000728
БИК 043807728, ИНН 7702000406
Получатель Жаров Евгений Михайлович
Лицевой счет клиента 42301810300520944159

4. Вы можете сделать пожертвование, перечислив деньги через интернет с
помощью системы: Western Union (или в офисах WU), Money Gram или через
любую удобную для Вас расчетную систему.
Для осуществления платежа Вам необходимо указать:
Ларионова Елена Викторовна, Россия, Курск (Ананга Манджари д.д).
После перечисления денежных средств просьба написать письмо на адрес
mi05@bk.ru с указанием кода.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Пример служения на фестивале Садху-санга, 2011 г..


Столик, повествующий о строительстве Центра ведической культуры в Курске, привлек внимание Индрадьюмны Махараджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...12178335_n.jpg

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.



----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Ссылки на аудио- и видео-лекции Нитай Чайтанья Госвами Махараджа.*

Е.C. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами - 17.06.2011 - Шримад Бхагаватам
http://vedamedia.ru/bkts-tsvk-na-bot...mad-bhagavatam

Е.C. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами - 15.06.2011 - утренняя лекция
http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...nyaya-lektsiya

Е.М. Нитай Чайтанья прабху - Ш.Б.2.7.52 - 02.07.10
http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...-7-52-02-07-10

Нитай Чайтанья Госвами - Открытие 14 выставки Книги России - 2011
http://vedamedia.ru/zhivye-efiry/nit...gi-rossii-2011

А также аудио на страничке "Общество Сознания Кришны города Курска" в ВКонтакте:
http://vk.com/audio?id=-29487245

Раздел будет пополняться новыми ссылками и лекциями.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Сборник лекций 2010-2011 г.г. (по этой ссылке лекции буду добавляться по мере обработки)

http://vedamedia.ru/audio/e-s-nitay-...tsiy-2010-2011

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> Сборник лекций 2010-2011 г.г. (по этой ссылке лекции буду добавляться по мере обработки)
> 
> http://vedamedia.ru/audio/e-s-nitay-...tsiy-2010-2011


большое спасибо Вам за это служение)

----------


## Евгений Жэ

БОльшое спасибо! ждём пополнения

----------


## Иван Мякишев

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные!
Примите мои поклоны, если у кого-то есть записи лекций махараджа с парикрамы 2012 - 2013 года пожалуйста выложите -)
Большое вам спасибо, Харе Кришна -))

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Страх возникает из гордости. 
Я думаю, что я великий, большой как динозавр, на меня все охотятся, поэтому я боюсь за свою жизнь.
Но если я маленький - я никому не нужен, и не боюсь.
Смирение - я очень маленький, я виноват перед Кришной, так как ушел от Него. Я раскаиваюсь, признаю, что проиграл. Так много преданных вернулось к Кришне, а я все еще здесь. Значит у меня есть недостатки.
Оскорбительно - бороться, сохранять свои материальные желания.
Лицемерие - беречь и лелеять свои материальные желания.
Чтобы избавиться от этих желаний - нужно пометить их , как лесник в лесу, а затем срубить.
Главное понять - нет таких желаний, которые не может уничтожить Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Москва-Сухарево 22.02.2001

----------


## Nасtя

Я помню работал - обслуживал вычислительную машину, у нас там комната была для изучения документации. Я заходил в эту комнату раскрывал книжку, но вот в кармане у меня были четки...И туда обычно не заходили, народ курил, болтался там где-то. Я заходил в эту комнату, которая была не очень грязная обычно. Я садился и так затылком слушал, не появится ли шорох шагов. Садился и пел Гуру Пуджу, если утром не успевал Мангала-Арати, то Мангала Арати пел, Гуру Пуджу - раньше мы пели две Гуру Пуджи - своему Гуру и Шриле Прабхупаде.
Иногда, я так планировал, что вечером не получится - я пел и Гаура Арати. И в это время чутко слушал затылком, если раздавался шорох шагов я переставал петь и перелистывал страницу. Заходил начальник, который все время меня подозревал, но так он и не накрыл меня! (смех) И подозревал, что я что-то странное тут делаю, но так он и не накрыл меня! Но то было во времена совка сейчас другое, наверно, нет нужды на работе так это делать...
Е.С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами замечательная история из лекции в Липецке. Вкус преданного служения (лекция 2).

Дорогие преданные, вконтакте мы создали группу, в которой будем публиковать лекции, киртаны, видеозаписи и цитаты Е.С.Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами Махараджа. Лекции раскиданы по интернету, хочется их все собрать в одном месте. Пожалуйста, присоединяйтесь, также будем рады сотрудничеству и помощи в развитии группы! https://vk.com/nitaichaitaniyagosvami

----------

